# Box and port help?



## Moose (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys this place is great so much useful information. But I do have a few questions before I build my box. Driver is a sdx-10 with a bash 300s amp unmodified. Its a ported design using a single 4" port, length around 25-30" for a 60L box I believe was determined I need 60L to get to around 23hz. 

This sub is primarily for a bedroom. (if it works well it may go into the theater room) 

Would you ever go dual ported? 

What dimensions work best? I.e cube or rectangle box? Prefer deeper than tall. 3/4 mdf material. 

Ports? Where do you buy them? Flared at both ends right?

Lastly what can I do to prevent the sdx-10 from bottoming out? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If you mean dual subs then it will depend on how much output you are looking for. 

For the dimensions build what is suitable for you, as long as the it has the net volume required.

You can get the flared port you need from the CSS website.

The Bash amp has a Hi-Pass filter at 17.7 hz, it will work for your setup.


----------

